# Live from Oaky Woods



## skoaleric (Aug 16, 2014)

My son and I got down here at 7 this morning. Decided to hit the Ocmulgee river swamp. Walked and walked and walked. No fresh sign worth mentioning. Seen 3 nice watering holes, but absolutely no sign around them. Did see a red-bellied water snake that I almost stepped on..lol. Only 3 hogs signed out yesterday. No shots heard from our area. Taking a little break, then gonna try an area on the property line.


----------



## Wingshooter97 (Aug 16, 2014)

Will it be open tomorrow to hunt? & is it worth going?


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 16, 2014)

We killed a hog at 11:15, 50 yards from the car. Between cutting it up and trying to get some lunch, just now able to post. I'll post pics tonight if I'm not too tired. We are at Burger King, then to Buckarama. I'll be the guy with deer and turkey tracks on his arms and with my 13 yr old son. Feel free to say hi to an old "woody".. Lol


----------



## Wingshooter97 (Aug 16, 2014)

Are they open tomorrow?


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wingshooter97 said:


> Are they open tomorrow?



Yes , August 15-17


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Aug 16, 2014)

deathfromabove83 said:


> Yes , August 15-17



Small game weapons only right?


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 16, 2014)

Nope special hog hunt,big guns don't forget your orange!


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 16, 2014)

Deffinately wear orange. And while everybody else is eating lunch, be in the thick woods.


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 16, 2014)

Do not go to the buckarama...its a craft show, not a hunting show.
Headed back to oaky now.
Y'all don't forget, no processors open yet, so you will have to quarter it up yourself. Bring a cooler.


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'll bring the cooler if you drag it out and quarter it for mejust kiddin it is to hot for me to spend my time lookin for the piney woods ridge rooter right now.


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 16, 2014)

Well we got skunked this evening... Maybe next time.


----------



## jrsower (Aug 17, 2014)

Where do you find out about these special hunts? Online?


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 17, 2014)

yes online, but thoroughly check out your hunt regs. sometimes great hunts are hiddin in all the details


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay guys, we just woke up. Man we were tired after all that walking yesterday. So here it goes, and you will like this:
So.....after we left the swamp I told Gage we would go to a firebreak we had walked in the past. We drove over there and parked, and hung out in the car for about 20 minutes eating a little and drinking some water. We got out, and we were not that quiet about getting ready. We walked to the beginning of the firebreak, about 20 yards down the road. After we walked the 50 yards off the road, I told Gage to go ahead and load up. We loaded our guns. I said you ready, he said "yeah". At that time we were already standing in a bunch of fresh sign. We took 4 steps, litteraly, and I locked up the brakes. Holy cow, 30 yards in front of us was a sow with 2 piglets about 10 pounds. I'm surprised she didn't see me, cause I was motioning so quick to Gage with my arm. I told Gage to hurry up and take her. 
This is where I get really proud of him. He said he couldn't shoot because he would have to shoot over my left shoulder, and then he said "she has piglets, go ahead and take her dad, I want a boar."
I put up my gun and waited for her to step out onto the firebreak, and made a perfect shot. 
She took off running to our right, circling around us and the road. She fell after getting tangled in briars, then jumped up and took off again. You will have to see the pictures to believe me. She died about 10 yards from the back of the car. We could NOT believe it. 
Immediately my son and I hugged each other and my son says "that a miracle that only God could perform". 
   I've been raising my son by myself since he was 3, and let me tell you:
 Raising a child as a single parent:  expensive
 Six Flags:   expensive
 Taking a vacation to Disney World:  non-existent
 Taking a child hunting and taking an animal as a team, and having him thank the Lord:  priceless !!!!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome. Glad y'all had a good time. Did y'all see much bear sign?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 17, 2014)

skoaleric said:


> Okay guys, we just woke up. Man we were tired after all that walking yesterday. So here it goes, and you will like this:
> So.....after we left the swamp I told Gage we would go to a firebreak we had walked in the past. We drove over there and parked, and hung out in the car for about 20 minutes eating a little and drinking some water. We got out, and we were not that quiet about getting ready. We walked to the beginning of the firebreak, about 20 yards down the road. After we walked the 50 yards off the road, I told Gage to go ahead and load up. We loaded our guns. I said you ready, he said "yeah". At that time we were already standing in a bunch of fresh sign. We took 4 steps, litteraly, and I locked up the brakes. Holy cow, 30 yards in front of us was a sow with 2 piglets about 10 pounds. I'm surprised she didn't see me, cause I was motioning so quick to Gage with my arm. I told Gage to hurry up and take her.
> This is where I get really proud of him. He said he couldn't shoot because he would have to shoot over my left shoulder, and then he said "she has piglets, go ahead and take her dad, I want a boar."
> I put up my gun and waited for her to step out onto the firebreak, and made a perfect shot.
> ...



Great things. Congratulations on the hogs.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Awesome. Glad y'all had a good time. Did y'all see much bear sign?



I found a bear den with a sow and 2 cubs inside. An awesome experience for an old mid-east Ga. swamper like myself.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 17, 2014)

Awsome hunt!!!congratulations!!!


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 17, 2014)

We did see a bear den in the swamp, but deffinately didn't want to get close enough to see if anything was in it. Didn't see any tracks.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 17, 2014)

congrats


----------



## mattech (Aug 17, 2014)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I found a bear den with a sow and 2 cubs inside. An awesome experience for an old mid-east Ga. swamper like myself.



Did you stick your head in to take a look?  Did you get a picture, that would be cool to see.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did you stick your head in to take a look?  Did you get a picture, that would be cool to see.



Lol. Mom didn't raise a fool. I did get a picture of the den from a distance. It is at the base of a hollow tree. I came upon it from the side and was closer than I knowingly would have gotten. One of the bears had on a tracking collar and that was the first thing I saw. They never made a sound and were nearly impossible to see.

If you like send me a PM and I'll email you some pics.


----------



## ekr (Aug 18, 2014)

Priceless.  Good job.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats on the successful hunting and the great time with your son . Me and my boy will be up there soon I hope.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 18, 2014)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I found a bear den with a sow and 2 cubs inside. An awesome experience for an old mid-east Ga. swamper like myself.



How long has it been since they had a bear hunt there ? year before last ?


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 18, 2014)

never that I know of...used to be a 1 day hunt at Ocmulgee and usually around middle of december, but never at oaky woods, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. That must have been exciting.


----------



## jimdog (Aug 18, 2014)

skoaleric said:


> Okay guys, we just woke up. Man we were tired after all that walking yesterday. So here it goes, and you will like this:
> So.....after we left the swamp I told Gage we would go to a firebreak we had walked in the past. We drove over there and parked, and hung out in the car for about 20 minutes eating a little and drinking some water. We got out, and we were not that quiet about getting ready. We walked to the beginning of the firebreak, about 20 yards down the road. After we walked the 50 yards off the road, I told Gage to go ahead and load up. We loaded our guns. I said you ready, he said "yeah". At that time we were already standing in a bunch of fresh sign. We took 4 steps, litteraly, and I locked up the brakes. Holy cow, 30 yards in front of us was a sow with 2 piglets about 10 pounds. I'm surprised she didn't see me, cause I was motioning so quick to Gage with my arm. I told Gage to hurry up and take her.
> This is where I get really proud of him. He said he couldn't shoot because he would have to shoot over my left shoulder, and then he said "she has piglets, go ahead and take her dad, I want a boar."
> I put up my gun and waited for her to step out onto the firebreak, and made a perfect shot.
> ...


AMEN, He tried to put it in the car you parked in the wrong spot


----------

